
Google reserves right to cancel sold glasses accounts - craigkerstiens
https://plus.google.com/106631699076927387965/posts/UAncqDvCMkz
======
workbench
"Woah, Google. You just went full Apple. Never go full Apple"

When has Apple ever done anything like this?

